# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Frank White

## bigkev

heres a pic of sergio for ya bro. i sized it down for you so all you have to do is save it to your comp, and then insert it as your avatar.

----------

